# So much for decently and in order



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;nK8avF2t6UY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK8avF2t6UY[/video]


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

You mean you don't make monkey sounds when you partake?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 8, 2011)

Jesus said the rocks would cry out if people didn't sing his praises...not monkeys.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 8, 2011)

Just how much wine was involved?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 8, 2011)

John Crowder claims he met Jesus while on an acid trip and advocates "tokin' on the Holy Ghost," so this nonsense isn't surprising.

John Crowder -- Sons of Thunder | Apologetics Index


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

what is tokin?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 8, 2011)

Another demonstration that the world and the flesh are our biggest enemies, the devil is just hanging with the stupid and silly. I'd rather be drunk out of my mind than to be a false teacher having to face the Lord of Hosts.


----------



## Andres (Jul 8, 2011)

I got through :30 and that was enough for me. Besides a heretic, who is John Crowder?


----------



## NB3K (Jul 8, 2011)

BobVigneault said:


> Another demonstration that the world and the flesh are our biggest enemies, the devil is just hanging with the stupid and silly. I'd rather be drunk out of my mind than to be a false teacher having to face the Lord of Hosts.



Amen! brother!

But at the same time if we have the knowledge of the Gospel and do not share it, I would rather be one that was never born, then to receive the gift of life and put it in the ground in fear of my Lord and Master.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 8, 2011)

The Lord shall consume this false prophet with the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy him with the brightness of his coming.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 8, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> what is tokin?



A term for smoking marijuana


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 8, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> what is tokin?



I'm going to assume it has little to do with Chuck E Cheese. I think has to do with weed.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

Joseph Scibbe said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > what is tokin?
> ...



I am surprised I never heard that phrase.

I learn something new every day.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 8, 2011)

Crowder is as far as I know, Welsh. Certainly involved with what you will see if you google 'emergewales'.

EDIT: HA. Actually, He's American. I feel relieved. He has certainly been over this side of the pond quite a bit.

They sit pretending to smoke with little plastic Jesus statues - they call that 'tokin' the ghost'

Utter nonsense and blasphemy at best. Demonic at worst.


----------



## Rufus (Jul 8, 2011)

JonathanHunt said:


> Crowder is as far as I know, Welsh. Certainly involved with what you will see if you google 'emergewales'.
> 
> EDIT: HA. Actually, He's American. I feel relieved. He has certainly been over this side of the pond quite a bit.
> 
> ...



Bizzare.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

JonathanHunt said:


> Crowder is as far as I know, Welsh. Certainly involved with what you will see if you google 'emergewales'.
> 
> EDIT: HA. Actually, He's American. I feel relieved. He has certainly been over this side of the pond quite a bit.
> 
> ...



Pretend?


----------



## raekwon (Jul 8, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> John Crowder claims he met Jesus while on an acid trip...



A good friend of mine met Jesus years ago while tripping on acid in his college dorm room. He was just ordained as a deacon in a PCA church.

Also, John Crowder is insane.


----------



## J. Dean (Jul 8, 2011)

Frankly, this is sad to watch. This is emotionalism conjured from people who are more interested in chasing experiential feelings than in engaging in true worship.


----------



## moselle (Jul 8, 2011)

JonathanHunt said:


> Crowder is as far as I know, Welsh. Certainly involved with what you will see if you google 'emergewales'.
> 
> EDIT: HA. Actually, He's American. I feel relieved. He has certainly been over this side of the pond quite a bit.
> 
> ...



My sister's church does these ridiculous kinds of things, fire tunnels, weird "worship" services, etc., on a regular basis. I think they've simply found a way to get high on endorphins with a bit of mild self hypnosis, and they have learned to identify it as a "move of the holy spirit". It's been around for a long, long time - just changes form every once in a while. eta: I wouldn't rule out demonic activity, though.


----------



## Andres (Jul 8, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Joseph Scibbe said:
> 
> 
> > Chaplainintraining said:
> ...



I'm surprise you haven't! You must have been a very good boy your whole life.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

Andres said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph Scibbe said:
> ...



I have not partook, but I have been around weed quite frequently. It is weird that I have never heard of it. Oh well.


----------



## Andres (Jul 8, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Chaplainintraining said:
> ...



Yes, I didn't mean to imply that I thought you had used marijuana. My apologies. In fact what I meant was that I thought tokin' was such a well-known term, that even non-marijuana users were familiar with it. No big deal.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

Andres said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



Oh I did not think you were accusing me of using. I thought you were saying I was sheltered (which I don't take as a cut down). I was just saying that I wasn't really sheltered, but still somehow missed the term.

I agree. No big deal.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 12, 2011)

That video displays a mockery of what should be a time of sober reflection upon who Christ is and what Christ has done for us. Very sad.


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> John Crowder claims he met Jesus while on an acid trip and advocates "tokin' on the Holy Ghost," so this nonsense isn't surprising.
> 
> John Crowder -- Sons of Thunder | Apologetics Index



Before I scrolled to your post, my first reaction was that some folks were dropping some acid. Some of the interactions appeared to have homosexual overtones as well.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 12, 2011)

Repulsive? Yes, but I have been in meetings where this would have been tame. Sadly, this is not uncommon. 

If he is going to keep this up he needs to learn how to have catchers waiting or someone is going to get hurt.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 12, 2011)

I just made the mistake of watching this nonsense right before going to bed.  Probably not a good final thought for the night. 

I guess a little more reading is in order!


----------



## Gage Browning (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 13, 2011)

This is much more orderly, but in some ways this is even worse, In my humble opinion:

[video=youtube;XHY4K6Tr_EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHY4K6Tr_EA[/video]


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 13, 2011)

..........but it made them all feel so good......


----------

